# Mckamey Manor??



## nativehaunt (Oct 2, 2013)

I ran across this video of Mckamey Manor while surfing YouTube. I've never heard of this place but it seems a little intense, maybe this is some version of a promo video?


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

I have seen this place on tv a couple of times for the extreme scares. It seems more leaning towards the just horror than traditional Halloween scares. But it does look scary as ....


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

No, thanks. I'll pass.

But, I've got three sisters that should really give some thought to trying this.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Mckamey Manor is here in San Diego.
I thought about checking it out, but really not my thing.


----------



## Socalangler (Jan 9, 2014)

Haunts are supposed to fun.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Socalangler said:


> Haunts are supposed to fun.


Some people have fun golfing. Some people don't. It's subjective.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

To each his own. I can see the appeal for some but at 18 minutes in I gotta say this ain't no haunt. It's getting your ass beat and tortured. Like SERE or paramilitary training. Do they have to call it a haunt for legal reasons or something?


----------

